# Compare your current Dub with the car you replaced .... Pros and Cons ....



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

This may get long ..... but can I start here? 


Current Dub is a Mk VI 5 door base.
Last car was an 02 Acura RSX-S

I bought the Acura brand new in 02 and remember how nice it was driving my first new car. The thing almost right away that bugged me was some rattling noises coming from the tweeter speakers on the dash. I popped the covers and dabbed some silicone on there, but I shouldn't have to do that on a new car.  Other than that, the car had a very precise feel to it. All the controls were super tight with no slop. The shifter and gates were very exact and remained that way all the way to the current 154K mileage. 

The VDub is brand new and I think the difference I notice right away is when I close the door it is super tight sounding. It has the feel of a very high quality car, very solid, a bit more than the Acura. The car has a very high quality feel to the materials inside. It is super tight and very quiet driving down the road. It feels like it's carved from a solid block of steel. The Acura platform is very rigid, but was always very noisy on the road. I tried to dampen some of the road noise with sound deadener, but I think Acura addressed that problem in the 05-06 builds. Power off idle is really soft on the GTI, I mean, there is a big lag compared to the Acura ... I hope it gets better over time. Full power is hard to compare at this point because the GTI only has 200 miles and not broken in, but the Acura is stronger for now. They are both 200 hp ratings.

Soo in general, the pros for the GTI are: I think the MKVI VDub has a higher quality feel to the body and interior. The dash and display is well thought out (although I'm comparing cars eleven years apart). I love all the red lights on all the controls at night. The style of the GTI is cooler by quite a bit! The rush of the turbo coming on is better feeling than the sudden switch like Vtec boost of the Acura. Vtec torque steer is pretty heavy under boost. The GTI wheels are better looking and the brakes feel slightly stronger than the Acuras, but it's hard to remember the Acura brake feel 11 years ago, it wasn't bad but still not a strong feeling I don't think. The steering is much lighter on the Dub.... very power assisted where the RSX is more between a manual and power feel. The Dub has a way better suspension... soaks up the bumps much, much better. Turning circle is better with the Dub.


Pro of the RSX-S: The Acura has been a trouble free car for 154,000 mile, original clutch and struts still in great shape (highway mileage helps). The only mod was a injen intake which gave it a nice boost in power. The shifter has better and shorter gates although more notchy. The wipers and controls are more precise feeling than the Dub. It's hard to argue with a 8,000 rpm redline. The car gets mid 30s for gas mileage even though it was rated for 31. Better power off idle (non turbo of course). Even now the RSX gives me a more connected feel to the road with the steering, shifting and clutch than the Dub.


That's about it. I love the Dub, it's cool looking and tight. I had an 83 GTI and that car was a blast, so I hope this new one is as fun and as good as the Acura in terms of reliability and gas mileage.

Ok, someone else go !  ..... it doesn't have to be as wordy


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

After driving water-cooled Beetles for 4 years, I'll never go back to air-cooled. New Beetles are much more dependable. They don't require valve adjustments every 6000 miles or oil changes every 2000. They don't have points that fry every 6 months or engines that throw oil. They have heat. Air. Cruise control. Idiot lights to let mechanically-challenged people like me know when something is going bad. Even a base 2.0 liter on the 98-05 models will go 200-300K miles without an overhaul. Compared to the old air-cooleds, modern Beetles are like being in a Cadillac.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

last car was a 1999 neon. pro none. con, its a neon
current car 2000 jetta. pro, its not a neon. con needs an exhaust


----------



## talindsay (Mar 10, 2013)

Tdi JSW replaced a Mazda 5. The 5 drove nicely when it was new but always felt a bit delicate, like it wasn't designed to handle the loads and uses that its shape and market implied. The JSW feels much sturdier, more solid, more powerful, and nicer too. only time will tell.


----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

From this:









To this:









And so far I'm doing okay


----------



## bootleg betty (Jun 4, 2009)

Last ride: 2012 Toyota Sienna SE

Pros: SPACE!!!
Cons: It's a van...

by Twisted_Cookie, on Flickr



Current ride: 2013 VW GTI

Pros: Cloth seats!
Cons: Can't drive slow.

by Twisted_Cookie, on Flickr


----------



## youngsc1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Last ride: 2000 camaro. Had this car for nearly 7 years. Really enjoyed it but when I blew a head gasket it was time to move on. 

Pros: Nothing like kicking the ass end of a car out going around a turn and carrying it sideways for a while. 
Cons:Stiff ride, lack of comfort on long trips and no real luxuries. 










So when I had about one day to find a new car I stumbled on this. 2009 MKV. 

Pros: Very comfortable, great for long trips and plenty of features. 
Cons: Not enough power but honestly getting used to the adjustment. 

I've only had it a week now but added the new grille and tinted the taillights. Also waiting on new smoke turn indicators and front gli emblem for the replacement grille.


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

So wait, you're gonna put a gli emblem on a 2.5 S model?


----------



## youngsc1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Matty_Ice said:


> So wait, you're gonna put a gli emblem on a 2.5 S model?


The VW emblem not the GLI emblem. The honeycomb grille only accepts the smaller VW emblem.

No I'm not putting labels or emblems on the car that doesn't belong. In fact the only emblems left are the VW front and rear all the rest have been removed.


----------



## BHump (May 19, 2012)

previous-09 colorado, bought used.
pros. good ABS, stopping power, locking differential.
cons. underpowered engine, crappy jappy interior, annoying to infuriating electrical problems, almost useless bed, tiny back seat, 4-way manual front seats, lots of wind/road noise, 2 airbags,










current-12 Jetta GLI, new.

pros. NHTSA says its safe, fun to drive, This car looks like an audi, German engineered/Mexican built, MFI display is very cool, very little road/wind noise, back seat space is huge, steering wheel buttons, RCD-510 is awesome, seats are nice, wheels look good.

cons. the fender liners dont fit for shiznit, low beam pattern could stand to be improved, powered seats would be nice for long trips.








It's a giant step up between the two, the colorado was a disgustingly overpriced bore, the jetta is an exciting bargain.


----------



## dangerine49 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Last car: 2007 Audi A4 Quattro (Lost it due to Hurrican Sandy water damage)*

Pros: Quattro, great handling, 2.0 Turbo engine

Cons: tiny backseat, tiny trunk, poor mileage

*New Car: 2012 VW Passat SEL Premium (2.5L 5 cyl.) - preowned with 5K miles*

Pros: better mileage, NAV, remote start, proximity keys, push button start, seat/mirror memory, Bluetooth, Sirius/HD Radio, Fender stereo system, cornering lights, iPod/Aux inputs, huge backseat, huge trunk.

Cons: so-so handling, no Quattro


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Mine is easy VW to VW 

Had:

*08 Rabbit 5SM bought new*

Pros-I liked the 20V 2.5 and looks of the MkV.

Cons-I hated the 5SM (I don't think it had a 3rd gear could never find it , and the gray interior was bland.

To:

*10 GTI 6SM bought a year old w/ 13k on it*

Pros-TSI, 6SM and everything about the car.

Cons-none


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

'98 Mustang Cobra:
Pros: Fast, supercharger, clean
Cons: can't drive in rain, no A/C









'12 Turbo Beetle
Pros: brand new, quick, new style, WARRANTY
Cons: slower, slushbox tranny/shifter


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

Previous car 05 GTI 1.8--got rid of bout 4 months ago..






Current car 03 GLI 24v VR6





* 1.8t vs VR6:*
-prefer the vr6 over the 1.8t
-love the 6spd in my gli vs the 5spd in the gti
-no lag at all
-timing chain instead of timing belt
-stock monsoon sounds better
-vr6 is an insane amount better in the winter than the gti :thumbup:

*CONS:*
-shifting is not as smooth as it was in my gti
-not a fan of the stock wing

other than that, I have no complaints and the cons are all things that will change once my mods start next month and get ready for h2o


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

Previous: 2004.5 Jetta GLI 
Pros: Tuned, summer tires, limited edition, recaros, BBS wheels
Cons: DOUCHE magnet, small interior, on long trips recaros were not kind to back, costly repairs



Current: 2009 GTI
Pros: New car warranty (well, not anymore), great on long trips, heated seats, massive amount of space, no one notices it so not as bad of a douche magnet
Cons: Random electrical issues, EPC light's come on 4 times, costly repairs but luckily under extended warranty, fuel filter is a bitch to get off


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

heimbachae said:


> Cons: DOUCHE magnet


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

GliGirlDriver said:


> :laugh::laugh:


you don't even know. I had 3 windshields replaced within 3 months. the car just screamed VANDALIZE ME!!!!


----------



## GliGirlDriver (Dec 15, 2009)

heimbachae said:


> you don't even know. I had 3 windshields replaced within 3 months. the car just screamed VANDALIZE ME!!!!


damn that sucks  I've never really had to deal with any vandalism..little things like people taking emblems and center caps but other than that I've been lucky, compared to some of the stories Ive heard with stolen cars and wheels n sh!t


----------



## ddougyy (Mar 19, 2013)

Previous: 2012 Mustang V6, base model, auto.

Pros: It was cool and helped me established some auto finance credit. That's honestly about it.
Cons: Floppy ride, unrefined drivetrain, lack of interior comforts, bangs/rattles/build quility, dealer/service experience...I could go on. Had a police escort everywhere I went.

Current: 2013 GTI Autobahn w/ DSG.

Pros: Everything. Love this car. Only have put 700 miles on, but it seems to have addressed every issue I had with the Mustang. Love the stereo, the interior, the ride, the apparent build quality.
Cons: A little more engine braking than I'm used too...that's probably it.

I'm a square and I'm at work, so sorry for no pics.


----------



## Apk_Joe (May 14, 2009)

Previous 2005 MKIV VW Jetta GLI 1.8T
pros: nice paint, comfortable recaros, turbo, bbs wheels, sunroof
cons: costly repairs, transmission problems









Current 2011 MKVI VW Jetta 2.5 SE w/ convenience 
pros: leatherette heated seats, bluetooth, 
cons: cheaply made, stock wheels, slow


----------



## heimbachae (Apr 8, 2009)

GliGirlDriver said:


> damn that sucks  I've never really had to deal with any vandalism..little things like people taking emblems and center caps but other than that I've been lucky, compared to some of the stories Ive heard with stolen cars and wheels n sh!t


yea it stinks. I've been real fortunate with my new car. that jetta just had bad news written all over it.


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

Old: 2002 Sentra SE-R 5spd 
pros: 
Off the line torque, decent handling/fun to drive, looked sporty, fold down rear seats, average to good gas mileage for the time. 
cons: 
torque steer, average to bad build quality, so so transmission, reliability over time not good. 

Current: Tastefully modded 1991 Jetta GLI 16v 
pros: 
slick shifting, incredibly flat cornering, decent powerband with more at high revs, nice stereo, looks cool and pretty rare to see one in good condition. 
cons: 
Loud at highway speeds, Recaros are great for holding you in a turn but not ideal for long trips. No cupholders .


----------



## MKVDuBBiT (Apr 21, 2013)

I think the pics explain it all 
OLD 
 
NEW


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

2ohgti said:


> Mine is easy VW to VW
> 
> Had:
> 
> ...


 


:laugh: could never find 3rd gear! That reminds me of my MKII GTI. Finding gears was like going on an easter egg hunt.


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

CURRENT: 07 Passat 2.0 sedan 
FORMER: 05 B5.5 Passat 4Motion wagon 
The 05 was a wagon, its IRS made it vastly superior to the FWD-the primary reason I went with it, and with a 1BE rear swaybar installed it handled even better, the 4Motion made it an unstoppable beast in bad weather, I preferred the Blue Silver color (got it new so got to choose color). Moving the side markers from the headlight and taillight assemblies as on the B5 and the afterthought design of the bright trim at the rear of the windows messed up the design a bit. Biggest disappointment was gas mileage-overall average never broke 20 mpg. Absolutely loved it while I had it, and it was a wagon. 
The 07 was purchased used with the settlement money from the unfortunate totalling of the 05 by a nice grandmom in her minivan. At my price range and in my time frame selection was limited, hence the Reflex Silver (which I like only slightly less than the 05) sedan. The out of the box handling, steering and ride are superior to the 05, the gas mileage (non-4Motion) has been averaging about 22 mpg overall, the bump from 170HP to 200 HP is welcome, I've become addicted to the 6-disc CD player. The rearward slope of the center stack is more user-friendly than the more vertical one in the 05. Its an oil-loving FSI and its not a wagon. The chrome snout has never been attractive to me, but its less noticeable with the silver color. The little drawers in the center of the dash are pretty useless and their cut lines mess up the flow of the dash design (the provision of the clock in the current CC and Euro Passat solves that) It hasn't been as reliable as the 05, and its not a wagon. With the minor quibbles noted, I like the interior and exterior designs of both cars pretty much equally. 
With a bit more money and time, I would have held out for a Blue Silver, Black or Reflex Silver 
wagon, and given the superior driving dynamics of the B6 chassis and better gas mileage probably not a 4Motion. 
If and when I have the need and resources to replace the 07, my current thinking would be a TSI B6 wagon or-waiting to see what's actually offered- a MK7 Sportwagon.


----------



## pbahle (Jan 11, 2013)

Previous was a 2003 Dodge neon. first car i had, bought with 55k on it. Automatic trans failed at 77k. drove to 110k and saw a silverstone grey 2004 GTI at a used car stealership. Did not make any great arguments or negotiations in the purchasing process and some of the little ticks do bug me. Feeling it dig into corners makes it all worth it though:heart:


----------



## BMW215 (Sep 10, 2009)

Last car: 2012 BMW Z4. No comparison to a 2013 Beetle vert......


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Old: 02 A4 3.0L Quattro 6spd manual*
*Pros:* Fully optioned top of the line model. The quattro was awesome regardless of weather conditions. The V6 was so smooth and plenty of oomph for what I wanted/needed. The factory auto level Xenons did a very good job.

*Cons:* The intermittent wiper settings were a joke. The fastest setting without being constantly on was pathetic and slow. The factory alarm is a stupid electronic beep that isn't going to scare anyone and not loud enough to find the car in a parking lot. As the miles grew higher (70-100k) the parts wore out/broke and needed replaced. Electronics started not to function like they did when I purchased the 1 owner vehicle at 49k.









*New: 12 Beetle Turbo 6spd*
*Pros:* Brand new and Warranty. Smaller than what had and is a perfect size for me. It's usually only me and 1 other person so I didn't need a 4 door sedan. The newer technology is very nice. Bluetooth and streaming from the phone. The intermittent wiper settings are vastly improved from the Audi. The factory alarm is actually a horn, not a little electronic beep.

*Cons:* It's a base model turbo- so it's not fully loaded like the Audi. But all that can be changed without too much hassle. I'm not used to turbo lag or fwd anymore. I am adjusting. The rear view mirror is tiny. The rear headrests are huge. The paint is thin. The seat belts are a bugger to reach some times. Instead of reaching next to you and grabbing the belt, you have to move your arm backwards behind you and pull forward. 4x4 Status!


----------



## freddok (Jul 9, 2013)

Let's compare my old car to the one I replaced it with-my first VW.

*Old-2006 Subaru Impreza 2.5I*

*Pros:* Speed, handling, AWD

*Cons:* Build Quality (somewhat less "substantial" feeling than other cars I've owned), Gas Mileage (so-so), Engine Cooling Problems (blew a radiator after I owned it for three years, traded in at about 71,000 miles due to a blown head gasket and damaged engine). 










*New-2012 VW Jetta SE* 

*Pros:* Speed, handling, Gas Mileage, Build Quality (This car feels much more solid and far better put-together than my old one)

*Cons: A comfortable interior, but a few dollars saved for no reason by making almost everything hard plastic, especially the dash*

Despite its faults, I'm still very happy with my new ride.










Conclusion: Subaru did OK with its design-in 2006. Volkswagen did better with its more recent design and build quality.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

Previous; 02 Mercury Cougar. 
Pros; sporty looking, fun to drive, can take a beating
Cons; Transmission shifts were jerky, not enough power, basic interior, sunroof didn't work, ac didn't work, FWD, 19-21mpg out of a v6 -.-
It was a pretty good car I could beat the crap out of it all day and not worry about it crapping out. It started leaking antifreeze fast so I decided it was a good excuse to get a new car.
New; 06 Passat
Pros; turbo, luxurious interior, drives great, good for long drives, extremely comfortable, smooth transmission, 39-40mpg highway, looks sharp ect..
Cons; FWD, turbo lag, ac doesn't work, transmission doesn't like to shift unless i let off the gas, door lock needs fixed, electric steering is both a pro and con. It's horrible when you wanna drive fast because you don't feel connected but makes driving in comfort very nice.
This car is easily the nicest car I've had. It's great and I'm hooked on VW once you've felt the luxuriousness there's no way of going back to cheap sports cars.


----------



## Jot_tdi-12 (Jul 9, 2013)

2004 Dodge Ram 1500 
Pros - Bed...
Cons - basic package manual everything/ V6 slow/ i was stationed in NJ in Jan 2010 with it when it snowed like 3 ft overnight lol couldn't get out of my parking spot.(only been there 2 weeks no shovel or brushes)

2012 Jetta TDI Premium
Pros - Much better mileage/comfort/space for the kiddos/and its drives in the snow like a beast!
cons - telling the fuel attendant in NJ that yes i know i"m at the diesel pump... :banghead:


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

*This JUST INNNNnNNN! ! ! !*

Ok, so I have 2K miles on the GTI and am still using the 155K Acura as my beater, bad weather car.

My impressions have changed a bit. Now it's not fair comparing an 11 year old car against a new one, but that's what we're going to do here  

The GTI is sooOoooooooooo much more refined overall. The steering is sooo nice! the brakes are sooo strong!  The engine makes sooOo much more power, it is FAST in stock trim and will totally smoke the RSX in a race. The suspension is like a million times better than the Acura. The car's ride is sooo dang quiet inside, it's like a larger luxury car, it really is quiet! The stock base radio isn't even too bad!  I love it! I like the potential for easy horsepower too! I can't wait to stage 1 mod mine, that will be a cool thing.

Oh yeah, and the GTI just looks about a million times better than the RSX-S ever hoped of looking! 

The only bad things are, the GTI sucks more gas than the RSX and I can't get away with running regular like I do in the Acura, but that's no real biggie, just gotta pay to play.

The visors are too small and hard to pull down, and I really wish I had parking lights instead of just headlights... and that's about it!


----------



## BGLifeVW (Apr 26, 2013)

I went from an '06 base model Pontiac Wave to a brand new '13 GLI DSG fully loaded. 'nuff said.


----------



## Volcombug (Feb 19, 2006)

Went from a 2012 Passat S with Appearance to a 2913 Passat TDI fully loaded with DSG. Same car different feel. Better. Way better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

